# Video Review - Tex-Shooter LB2000 Bands



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I received a set of Tex-Shooter's bands as part of a trade a while back and have been shooting them off and on all summer and fall. They're quite a bit different in terms of feel from most other flats but in a way that works for me. So far they've been very good to shoot, stable in storage and hard-hitting.

They're my favorite flat bands right now and the only ones I'd actually consider spending money on. Good stuff, Tex!

You can find them here.






Sorry for the extra shots, I'm a little rusty with rounds.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

they should last a while  glad you like em'


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry I didn't credit you for sending them! I couldn't remember for sure and then forgot to mention it one way or the other.

Thanks, though!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

AGAIN...why cant i see that video!

Arghhhh...


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I hate changing flats so these sound perfect for me , shame Tex doesn't ship outside the US 

Thanks for teasing me with awesome bands i cant get MJ !


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

yes...same here...I'd love to try them. His Express bands were wonderful


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Kudos! These are the bands that I shoot now! -- Tex


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I can see I shall have to do another deal with someone in the States!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

M.J said:


> Sorry I didn't credit you for sending them! I couldn't remember for sure and then forgot to mention it one way or the other.
> Thanks, though!


Its all good, I know how sh!t just gets tossed in with the rest of the goodies. I planned on cutting em to use as singles. Just have yet to get around to it. Tell Jodigirl hello for me


----------

